# Ram problems



## CN0TE

I build my gaming computer in august of 2008 and since then its run great with some blue screens here and there but they disappeared before I could read what the error was. Then a couple months back while playing a video game it blue screened again and when I turned it back on I kept getting the same blue screens I couldn't get the OS to load up before it would blue screen again. The errors it was giving me were: 

memory_management 0xc0000023

windows failed to start it says status 0xc000000d info an unexpected error has occurred

status 0xc0000017 info an unexpected error has occurred
stop 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff8000a71202a, 0xfffffa60005ae628, 0xfffffa60005AE000

then when trying to run windows repair using the vista cdc i got ntfs.sys page_fault_in_nonpaged_area technical information: stop 0x00000050 (0xfffff8800332ce48, 0x0000000000000001, 0xfffffa6001aaf3a4, 0x0000000000000002

ntfs.sys - address fffffa6001aaf3a4 base at fffffa6001a02000 datestam(screen got cut off) 479190d1

While I'm certainly no pro at fixing computers I know my way around them so I suspected it was RAM problem since I could boot the computer into BIOS I was able to run a windows memory diagnostic and when almost at the end of the test a hardware problem has been found. Then I ran memtest through a full pass and even from the start I had errors but I let it run a full pass and I had complete errors not one thing passed. At this point is it a memory problem? Also, what should I do from this point just replace the RAM? I haven't opened up the inside of my computer at all at this point.

Here are my comp specs:

    Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
    Model #:Nine Hundred

    ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA LGA 775 Intel X48 ATX Intel Motherboard
    Model #:Rampage Formula

    HIS H487F512P Radeon HD 4870 512MB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
    Model #:H487F512P

    Antec TPQ-850 850W Continuous Power ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active
    Model #:TPQ-850

    Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80569Q9550
    Model #:BX80569Q9550

    OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P10664GK
    Model #:OCZ2P10664GK

    Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive (Perpendicular Recording) -Bare Drive
    Model #:ST3500630AS

    LG Black Blu-ray/HD DVD-ROM & 16X DVD±R DVD Burner SATA Model GGC-H20L
    Model #:GGC-H20L

    ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
    Model #:CNPS9700 LED

    ARCTIC COOLING MX-2 Thermal Compound
    Model #:MX-2R

Thanks for your help!


----------



## johnb35

You either have a memory problem or memory slot issue.  Start by borrowing some different memory and try again.


----------



## Bodaggit23

CN0TE said:


> At this point is it a memory problem?
> 
> OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)



You should try removing the second stick and test again, unless you know which stick was giving errors...or were both giving errors?

I would try testing one stick at a time in the first designated slot and go from there.


----------



## CN0TE

Thanks you for your help! My second stick was the bad one. I've since replaced both slots with G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK and I was was looking at my computer's specs using CPU-Z and under memory I noticed that my DRAM Frequency is running between 400.7 Mhz and 400.9 Mhz. Shouldn't it be running at 1066? I know in my Bios it's set to automatically set it and I can manually adjust. My question is should I manually set it to 1066?

Also, could I put my old good ram back into the computer in the 3rd slot to get a memory boost. My question here would be the timings are slightly different from 5-5-5-15 (new ram) and 5-5-5-18 (old ram) as well as the voltage being slightly different from 2.0V - 2.1V (new ram) and 2.1V - 2.2V (old ram).

While these questions might not get any attention in here I didn't want to put up more threads in the forum's but if I get no response I'll make a new thread. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Candlepally

using a 3rd stick breaks dual channel, and 4gb vs 6gb isnt noticable for general useage at all. As for ram speeds it looks like its running as DDR2 800 it should be showing as 533mhz, you can manually try to set that.


----------

